# Home Shop Sound Systems



## coolidge (Mar 10, 2015)

What is everyone using for music in your home shop? After wanting to drop kick my little ipod/speaker setup out of the garage well...I may have over reacted. lol

Source - iTunes
Speakers - pair of KRK Rokit 5's
Sub - KRK 10s (ah...yeah adjusting the volume of this sub above 1 is unwise)


----------



## Andre (Mar 10, 2015)

I just use a white 15 year old clock radio. Everytime I touch it it gets dirtier and you have to pound it with your fist for it to actually turn off, but it works


----------



## brav65 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have an 80's vintage stereo and speaker set free from a friend.  It works great and the price was right.


----------



## sgisler (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol. I've got my old iPad on a magnetic mount on wall above the bench, to a 36" Bluetooth soundbar and pandora


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseking (Mar 10, 2015)

Had one of those cheap boom box type things laying around.   Slapped the speakers up w some brackets and it works fine for listening to talk radio or sometimes stream spotify thru the ipad or phone.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Mar 10, 2015)

A boom box that my wife found at her work around 15 years ago. Sounds great. Still has Care Bear decals all over it.


----------



## xalky (Mar 10, 2015)

I pretty much entertain myself.... music distracts me and half the time i can't really hear it because I'm making too much damn noise with what I'm doing. I use my ears as much as the rest of my senses when I'm working, especially with power tools. Silence is golden!


----------



## savarin (Mar 10, 2015)

mine is an old laptop running a computer sub woofer system with amplifier pouring into 4 what were quality  old stereo speakers.
All music is mp3 format with a collection of playlist mixes for whatever mood I want.
I use VLC media player for their equaliser to set the sound to compensate for my hearing frequency  deficiencies.


----------



## atunguyd (Mar 11, 2015)

Old Samsung andriod phone connected to some PC speakers.  The phone runs DAAPD app to stream music from my pc which serves up the the entire music collection.


----------



## great white (Mar 11, 2015)

32" Samsung TV mounted up on the wall:

old Panasonic "theater in a box" sound system that does DVD/CD/TV/radio/iPod:




and my dads old Kenwood r-2000 am short wave when I feel like listening to Australia/Scotland/European/Cuban/etc stations.




I would think like most guys, all my shop entertainmemt is leftover/repurposed stuff. The TV is from our RV (while it is kept in storage), sound system is from a time when our budget wouldn't support a big/nice/quality home stereo and my dad's shortwave is inherited (couldn't bring myself to toss it).


----------



## n3480h (Mar 11, 2015)

Scored a 150 watt Pioneer receiver and speakers on a local swap site for $50 last year. It's usually on when I'm wrenching or cleaning up, but when I'm welding or running machines I like to hear what the machine is telling me.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 11, 2015)

15" Cerwin-Vega's, got them for free over 20 yrs ago. Had to fix a bad wire post. Ran them hard until a few yrs ago, when old age and over exuberance on my part brought many pieces of woofer floating down. Seemed like a fitting rock and roll death for them. Bought a set of new woofers on e-bay for $80 and are still in service.


----------



## kvt (Mar 11, 2015)

Old clock radio,  the digital readout went out so it is on a station I know, but every time someone walks past it turns to static.    Oh well I don't were the hearing aids when working in the shop anyway.


----------



## wnec65 (Mar 11, 2015)

I use a Bose Wave radio set to classical music and news.  Between commercial TV and radio I got pretty sick of being assaulted by all the ads.  Even the internet is now ad heavy.


----------



## kvt (Mar 11, 2015)

I took all of my old music and put it on a hard drive, then just load the MP3s on a portable device to listen to most of the time when I want music.  I agree,  I think now there is more time spent on adds and stuff than actual music played on most radio stations now.  Problem is I have not invested in anything that will play them loud enough to here them when I'm in the shop with all the other noise and not wearing hearing aids.


----------



## hdskip (Mar 11, 2015)

My first 10 years in this business was in a precision grinding shop. The owner didn't want any distractions from the business at hand. I've never been able to have music on while I'm in the shop since. He was right it is a distraction now! I think the word is fossil......


----------



## Franko (Mar 11, 2015)

I loves me some good sound. I use a Kenwood car radio/player powered with a 3amp dc power supply. It is a good tuner, plays CDs, has a USB input for iPhone, memory stick or MP3 players, and a aux input for other devices including my TV. It has line outs to drive the BX-5 M-Audio active bi-amped studio monitors and an Onyko active sub woofer. Sound is great at any level.


----------



## Franko (Mar 11, 2015)

Ugh. What happened to the edit button? I miss-typoed devices.


----------



## lowlife (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm a little embarrassed but I love my music and I love it loud!

Bang and Olufson Beocenter 7000 connected to a pair of polk audio 5's. Piggy backed to the B&O is a yamaha amp used to power 2 Bose 901's. My nearest neighbor lives almost a mile away and sometimes half jokingly sends me text requests in the summer when the door is open,


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 4, 2015)

XM satellite radio on a home docking station. I've had XM radio in the truck for several years and really missed it at home, so bought one of the home docking stations and pipe it through an old stereo.  Works great!


----------



## chips&more (Apr 4, 2015)

I just use an old beat up DeWalt radio. I leave it on in the shop 24/7. I think the wild deer like it too. Because they sleep outside against the wall where the radio is…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2015)

i have a cd/record player/radio that has an aux jack.
it's a piece of junk, the cd player doesn't function,
i receive only 3 FM stations clearly and 100 am stations (that for some reason come in beautifully), but i don't like elevator music.
so i usually have a dedicated ipod plugged into the "system" and blasting out some old punk or old metal from my 15 gigabyte selection.





the neighbors gotta hate me,(for many reasons music being only one reason)
but, they sure don't have a problem coming over for some help if anything needs fixing!!!


----------



## Dave Smith (Apr 4, 2015)

I love to have my older country and western playing loud with no commercials, so I record my own from my 1500-2000 album collection---these are in my small shop and I have cassette players in my other shops---Yes I love my good old music from fifties to seventies and artists that could sing with good voices----Dave


----------



## alloy (Apr 4, 2015)

This is an old Kenwood system I've had for 25 years now and it still rocks.

If I'm in my garage, it's on.


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Reconditioned 1982 matching S/N's  Klipsch Cornwall's  and vintage SAE rack system with XM radio. Crystal clear and LOUD!


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice system. In are living room I'm still running my 42yr old JBL studio monitors that I shipped back from Viet Nam. Have replaced two mid-range  speakers (FREE), but the woofers and tweeters are original. They've been used almost daily, music and movies, and are cranked on a regular basis. I know there is  some nice equipment still made today and in a much smaller package. Call me nostalgic, but a big tube amp and some old school speakers  ( the bigger the better) is still hard to beat. You can have your digital HD downloads and all the other blah, blah, blah, but I have reel to reel tapes that I still think (of course I'm old and somewhat senile) sound just amazing. May be my range of hearing lose and wish full thinking, but there you go. Not saying I don't like my i-pod, or as mentioned my XM radio, but I also like my four lb, 1972, Koss headphones when I'm in the recliner listing to a little Lead, or some Muddy Waters, or Carlos Santana, etc. Mike  
   P.S. If you like your music when your working, move your compressor out side in it's own little house. I'm doing that in my new shop for musics sake and to help save my sanity. Mike


----------



## markknx (Apr 5, 2015)

A Mill, A lathe, a welder, a grinder,and a whole lot of other loud stuff. but for a tunes I have a old Pioneer, tied to a pair of old JBLs with paper cones. You know the old stuff.
Mark


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm one of the few that prefer the quiet. It lets me think clearer and pay attention to the sound of the work. I learned long ago that if I have some extra noise going I fixate on it and stop what I'm doing.
Dave


----------



## hvontres (Apr 6, 2015)

Old reciever from the living room hooked up to two re-built bookshelf speakers. I built a Raspberry-Pi based pandora box for it. 80's cheese in the background for hours


----------



## Firestopper (Apr 6, 2015)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice system. In are living room I'm still running my 42yr old JBL studio monitors that I shipped back from Viet Nam. Have replaced two mid-range  speakers (FREE), but the woofers and tweeters are original. They've been used almost daily, music and movies, and are cranked on a regular basis. I know there is  some nice equipment still made today and in a much smaller package. Call me nostalgic, but a big tube amp and some old school speakers  ( the bigger the better) is still hard to beat. You can have your digital HD downloads and all the other blah, blah, blah, but I have reel to reel tapes that I still think (of course I'm old and somewhat senile) sound just amazing. May be my range of hearing lose and wish full thinking, but there you go. Not saying I don't like my i-pod, or as mentioned my XM radio, but I also like my four lb, 1972, Koss headphones when I'm in the recliner listing to a little Lead, or some Muddy Waters, or Carlos Santana, etc. Mike
> P.S. If you like your music when your working, move your compressor out side in it's own little house. I'm doing that in my new shop for musics sake and to help save my sanity. Mike



My home sound system is old school as well (my US Navy single days) as far as compressor noise, at 1.5 watts, yes! 1.5 watt the compressor is barely heard. The combination is very efficient. I have cranked it to 12 watts and it sounds like a stage with the r-30 insulation in the building.  A friend gave me the Klipsch speakers, they where in bad cosmetic shape as they had cats and plants sitting on top. I updated the crossovers (capacitors),wood cabinets, and grills for a cost of $60 each. My buddy came to visit after they they where up and running, the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow...big fan of the gear here! I had a full rack of SAE back in the day, even had the parametric EQ.

Now I have a little Sony radio that has a slot on top for my iPhone.


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 6, 2015)

I like it quiet. the only noise is the machines running. Music distracts me and I need to hear what my machine is saying.


----------



## tommied (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the kindle hooked or the computer or whatever I feel like. I think we all mostly like old stereos. I still have my records but threw away the 8 track tapes.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 14, 2015)

mark_f said:


> I like it quiet. the only noise is the machines running. Music distracts me and I need to hear what my machine is saying.



Like you I tend to just listen to heavy metal in the shop 

Stuart


----------



## Dracen knights (Apr 19, 2015)

I was saving a 500 watt surround system for my shop until I helped a friend hang his new 65" tv on the wall at his house so he could watch the big game on it and I noticed he didn't have a surround sound system so I dropped mine off and even installed it with the wires running through the walls and all... he still uses it Daily so I have been using a set of self powered computer speakers hooked to my phone... Until I built my new desktop system for my cnc mill and I wanted to watch a setup video and needed the speaker so now the shop is tune less.... Other than my bluetooth ear bud.


----------



## toolman (Apr 24, 2015)

Funny that I just found this thread because yesterday one of my Paradigm speakers died on me. I'm running either a Yamaha Natural Sound receiver, or a early 90's Sansui  and a cheap Panasonic cd changer. I guess I'm going to have to take my old Yamaha's up to the shop to replace the Paradigm's.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 24, 2015)

I enjoy the sound of a cutter removing metal. That's how I know its working right. Anything else is a distraction. 

Tom. the old curmudgeon.


----------

